# [ETH0] Ne veux pas démarrer

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir une installation de Gentoo sur un amd64. Je redémarre l'ordi, tout va bien. Seulement, lors du démarrage de eth0 avec l'outil dhcp (dhcpcd a été installé), il m'affiche ça :

```
* Starting eth0

*    Bringing up eth0

*       dhcp

*          network interface eth0 does not exist

*          Please verify hardware of kernel module (drivers)

* ERROR: cannot start network as net.eth0 could not start
```

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

----------

## man in the hill

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de finir une installation de Gentoo sur un amd64. Je redémarre l'ordi, tout va bien. Seulement, lors du démarrage de eth0 avec l'outil dhcp (dhcpcd a été installé), il m'affiche ça :
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

Vérifie que tu as compilé le driver de ta carte réseau et qu'il a été chargé ...

----------

## Damiatux

Ma carte réseau Ethernt n'étais pas supportée par défaut par Linux, il fallait que j'installe moi-même le driver.

----------

## kernelsensei

Est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir plus d'infos ? Un lspci, le driver que t'as installé, comment tu t'y es pris... Parce que là c'est difficile de t'aider.

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai en fait essayé d'installer le WiFi sur le PC, mais sur mes précédantes tentatives, je n'y étais pas arrivé. Heureusement, cette fois, ça a marché.

J'ai trouvé en faisant une recherche ce lien. Mais j'ai pas pu le téléchargé parce qu'il y a du Javascript dans les liens.

----------

